# Offset Bath Sink - Is this okay?



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, i replaced an old wall mounted bath sink with a vanity+sink. The sink drain no longer is directly in line with the drain, so i got creative in some of my plumbing. Im sure there is a product out there that would have made this simpler, but i couldnt find it at any of the local big-box stores. So my question is simply, is what i did okay?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

chsitko said:


> Hi everyone, i replaced an old wall mounted bath sink with a vanity+sink. The sink drain no longer is directly in line with the drain, so i got creative in some of my plumbing. Im sure there is a product out there that would have made this simpler, but i couldnt find it at any of the local big-box stores. So my question is simply, is what i did okay?


 I have seen alot worse....it will work.. but could you swing trap other way to reduce fittings used...???:yes:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, it looks like that trap could have been turned 180 deg. and it would have worked.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I agree, it looks like that trap could have been turned 180 deg. and it would have worked.


 thats what i thougth but it may also need a 45 to work????:yes::yes:


----------



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

In my ideal world, i would have had the J-trap turned 90 degrees so that it was facing towards the wall. This would have maximized the space on either side of the drain. The main problem i had was because i needed a 2 x 90 degree bend to bring the pipe in-line with the drain. The big box stores only had straight couplings which pushed it out to far. I did find 90 degree and 45 degree couplings online so i might order a couple of those to clean it up.


----------



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

I was surprised to find the Lowes by my work had both 45 & 90 unions. So i picked up a 45 and here is the end results.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Much better and less likly to plug up.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

We are only allowed one slip joint connection on the outlet of the p-trap.

I would have had to do it with this : http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/product/456012_front200.jpg

And this : http://www.acetogo.com/photo/product/42266.jpg

and then this : http://mobilehomepartsstore.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/135801.jpg


Yours will work fine. Looks much nicer that way. Great job.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

chsitko said:


> I was surprised to find the Lowes by my work had both 45 & 90 unions. So i picked up a 45 and here is the end results.


 excellent job needless to say it looks much better..:yes::yes::yes:


----------

